
If You're Paying for It, It's Not Earned Media - thomasknoll
http://adage.com/article/guest-columnists/paying-earned-media/291786/
======
thomasknoll
Favorite line: "getting enough honest, heartfelt, sincere and organically
earned impressions that offer the necessary audience reach is a pipe dream for
most brands"

